# Garrison wood stove-broken/missing firebricks



## cafrhe (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have been lurking for a little while now trying to learn about a pair of old stoves (and how to use them properly) that I recently found.  I thought both were cast iron, but realized that the bigger one was steel.  It is a garrison II since is has a 6" stove pipe opening.

I have done a basic restoration and would love to start using it.  We moved into a new house with propane heat and Wow, were shocked at the bill.  We have 10 acres of woods.....so would love to have some heat with the fuel we already pay for!

My question--the firebricks on the sides of stove are all cracked off and missing.  Can I use the stove as is for now and replace the bricks later? Is it dangerous to use the stove with out fixing the fire bricks first?

and 3rd--how can I replace the side bricks without removing the floor bricks?  Possible?

Of course, now looking more closely at the interior shot--do I need to de-rust the inside of the stove?

Thanks for you help-


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome aboard.  I would recommend replacing those bricks.  They are there to provide protection to the walls as well as reflect some heat back to the burning fire.  I don't know if you can do it without removing the floor bricks, but that is not a big deal.  Use a big marker and just number them.  That way you know how to put them back in place.

The internal rust is of little concern unless it has harmed the stoves integrity.

Remember - this is fire - in a box - in your home.  Do it right or don't do it. And please take note that the tag supports the 3 ft clearance to combustibles for this stove.


----------



## cafrhe (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks Jags.   I am impatient to try it out, but dont want to be stupid.  I know the firebricks are soapstone and so far havent found where I can buy them locally...was hoping to not have to get rocks shipped to me lol.

The rust is surface rust with a little bit of pitting, but not much. I have really had enough of wire brushing and sanding, so good to hear I dont have to try to sand the interior!


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2014)

If all else fails I wouldn't be above using the firebricks from the big box stores.  Those dense bricks would be similar to soapstone (as opposed to the pumice type in some other stoves).  I am sure they are not "exactly" the same, but it would be far better than nothing at all.


----------



## cafrhe (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks.  That might be easier....but then again, I was in HD last week and all the fireplace stuff was gone and the lawn chairs were out!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2014)

Most ACE Hardware stores stock the brick year around.


----------



## cafrhe (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks BrBart.  We have those around here too.  Course, I tried to wiggle out the broken pieces and there isnt much give.  just gotta get that 1st one out!


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2014)

Label the floor firebrick for easy reassembly and then remove. The side and back brick will come out easily then.


----------

